# my bday cake :-/



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well my bf's mom makes cakes and so she made me a cake for the big day. since the bf is sick i had no one to sing to me or eat it with me  i sang to myself and had a slice woohoo what a day!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry BF was sick, but from Bogie and me









PS: Your cake is really cute


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What an awesome cake! I'm sorry the bf is sick but hope you enjoyed your birthday, you young whipper snapper!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 7 2009, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721508


> well my bf's mom makes cakes and so she made me a cake for the big day. since the bf is sick i had no one to sing to me or eat it with me  i sang to myself and had a slice woohoo what a day![/B]


I'm sorry your BF is/was sick for your birthday, Jaimie. 

You cake is very cute. And, that was nice of your BF's mom to bake a cake for you. 

At least you were able to sing and enjoy some cake ... despite it all.

Now, what is this over the hill at 30 all about? LOL Believe me, it's all relative.  

You're young and not over the hill at all! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAIMIE!!! :celebrate - fireworks: :Flowers 2:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Aww! I'm sorry you're celebrating alone...well without humans that is....but that cake is so fun! Happy Birthday Jaimie! 


:celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful cake!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my daughter michelle is 30 next month ...dont let her see that cake please ,,jo


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

That is a great cake!!! :yes: I'm sorry you boyfriend is sick and you had to celebrate alone!!! :grouphug: [attachment=48063:Birthday.gif]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute cake Jaimie, I am sorry Joe is still under the weather. Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jaimie!!! I am so sorry that your BF is sick today. The cake that his mother made you is adorable!! She did a great job.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I want to know one thing Jaimie........do your eyeballs stick out like that when you examine your animals at work???? Hee, hee, hee!!!! That is such an inovative cake, never seen one like that. I love it but you are not over the hill by any means!!!

Sorry the BF was under the weather but the cake was a nice surprise I am sure. So glad you had a nice birthday!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a special awesome cake. Your bf mother must really love you as a lot of thought was put into that cake. Hope it was a great day anyways. Especially love the eyes and uh Erm rear end. LOL


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's a really cute cake!
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday, Jaimie and enjoy your cake. You can have it and eat it too! It's hilarious!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, so I'm singing and getting strange looks:

* Happy Birthday To You,
Happy Birthday To You,
Happy Birthday Dr. Jaimie,
Happy Birthday To You! *

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!

arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dr. Jaimie. I'm sorry your bf is sick. That's a really cute cake and she went to a lot of trouble to make it, I'm sure. Was it creepy cutting into yourself? Didn't your fluffy babies sing for you? On the positive side.. 30 is not old.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday to You, Jaimie.

Get Well Soon, Joe.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That cake is so cute! Happy Birthday! artytime: 

I hope your BF feels better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry you had to spend it by yourself. Hey that vet looks like it has a plummers crack! :w00t: It was nice of her to bake you the cake!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sure you'll have the best birthday as of. The back of the cake is hysterical. I hope that's not supposed to be you, Jaimie! May I eat the chocolate doggie? 
xoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bf is under the weather. Hey, my daughter is turning 32 next month!!!! :brownbag: 

Now you're making me feel old......


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Your cake was super funny! </span>


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*happy HAPPY birthday to you.
arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: 
well I would certainley have a piece of that lovely cake with you and sing a song and watch the doggies play and chat away with you.

ENJOY the day still.

birthdayhugs
:grouphug: *


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

What a fun cake! That was quite a lot of detail work, including the stethoscope. 




Joy


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Happy 30th Jaimie!!!! What an amazing cake!!!! I hope it was as yummy as it looked!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, the down side was the bf was sick and not up for a celebration. But the up side is....MORE CAKE FOR YOU!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dr. Jamie........ Your cake was cute and I'm sorry your BF was sick. You and your fluffbutts hopefully still enjoyed it. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Happy belated Birthday! Your BF's Mom must really like you. That is some cake! :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

what an adorable cake!!! *Happy Birthday*!!!!!!!! :cheer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, Jaimie!! :chili: That cake is hilarious!! :HistericalSmiley: 

By the way, 30 is the new 20. :biggrin:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Dr. Jaimie and that cake looks awesome!! How creative is that... Enjoy it. Sorry the BF is sick but I am sure he will make up for lost time....
Again, Happy Birthday!

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow what a wonderful cake...and sorry bf is not feeling well...

But we all are here singing right with you....Happy Birthday Jamie :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Jaimie, I hope your day turned out to be peaceful and the doggies made you feel special.

FUNNY cake. Sorry Joe is ill, perhaps a piece of his Mom's cake will fix him right up?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww... neat cake!  I would have came over to sing... but I am sick as well as your bf :brownbag: ...aw heck.. i would have came over anyway and coughed on you. hehe.. j/k I hope ur bf makes it up to you. 
You can always share the cake all the pups... hehe


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that was so sweet of her and so creative - hope bf is feeling better soon


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday! That is SOME CAKE! Wow! I'm sorry your bf was sick and couldn't celebrate. I hope you enjoyed your special day anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

When did 30 become a hill??? I turn 30 next year and I thought I was still working on climbing - not cresting the first peak! YIKES!!!!

But I love the cake - its so adorable!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, the cake is so cute :smrofl: never seen anything like it

happy belated birthday :drinkup:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow - that's a cool cake. And a whole lot of it!  Have a great birthday! I'm sure your malts will give you lots of wet kisses!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm hoping that's not what she thinks you look like like! Good golly. That would make me not want to eat the cake, butt crack and all! LOL!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Feb 9 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722952


> I'm hoping that's not what she thinks you look like like! Good golly. That would make me not want to eat the cake, butt crack and all! LOL! [/B]



The butt crack was my favorite part - I actually laughed out loud.


----------

